# What goggles to fit sandbox classic helmet



## BottleOfSause

So I have looked everywhere online and can't really find a solid answer.

I can get a good deal on a pair of eg2 but I heard that they are a tight fit?
If anyone has a sandbox what goggles do you use and how they fit etc etc
Helmet is a s/m sandbox classic (certified)

Well anyway any info would be appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## BottleOfSause

Looking at eg2.5 and spy platoon goggles too. I know the eg2.5 are good but not sure about the platoons, anyone know anyone know anything about theses??


----------



## sleev-les

I've got a sandbox helmet. I've used Dragons Rogues and Electric EG2.5's on it. Both of them, I had to tilt the helmet back a little bit to get them to fit right. EG2's I don't think will work with the bill that comes off the helmet since the 2.5's require some tweaking of the helmet. Cool looking helmet, but not as google friendly as others.. I ended up buying a Salomon Brigade this year, but mainly because I wanted audio back in the helmet. You will have to try on the goggles with the Sandbox to see exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## GVAN97

BottleOfSause said:


> So I have looked everywhere online and can't really find a solid answer.
> 
> I can get a good deal on a pair of eg2 but I heard that they are a tight fit?
> If anyone has a sandbox what goggles do you use and how they fit etc etc
> Helmet is a s/m sandbox classic (certified)
> 
> Well anyway any info would be appreciated, thanks in advance!


Funny thing is I am looking at a very similar set up! Care to share where this good deal is?


----------



## BottleOfSause

Snowboard Goggles, Snowboarding Goggles - Boardshop.co.uk

Although I'm guessing that's no use to you as it's in the uk. I found a guy on Instagram with a sandbox and eg2 but he said to go for the eg2.5.

So for me it's between the eg2.5 (and know that it's going to be a tight fit) or spy platoons (just a guess that they fit well judging from a video)

Sandbox Helmet Promo Video - YouTube

If you watch that video and pause at 00.30 you will see a guy with platoons on and they look like a perfect fit. And you get a bonus lens but idk. Have a look and tell me what you think. Thanks for the replys


----------



## GVAN97

I agree they do look like a perfect fit to me as well. And you're right the free bonus lense is a great deal. Maybe if those are even to big, the Spy Marshalls would work... Unfortuantely now that site wouldn't work for me but a few months ago it would have! Just relocated.


----------



## Slush Puppie

I have EG2.5 and although I've got a reasonably narrow face, I found the fit a little narrow me. The styling works much better with without helmet too. Love them but I'm changing for this season.


----------



## 61ragtop

Anyone try the sandbox helmet with Anon Comrades?


----------



## jello24

BottleOfSause said:


> Looking at eg2.5 and spy platoon goggles too. I know the eg2.5 are good but not sure about the platoons, anyone know anyone know anything about theses??


Hope you find this useful.

Here's how Spy Platoons look on a Sandbox Certified L/XL.



















In a word, the Spy Platoons perfectly match the Sandbox helmet. 

Really though, that brim on the Sandbox was designed for the purpose of covering any gaper gap on any and all goggles. I'm pretty sure that's its only purpose.


----------



## BottleOfSause

Waow, they look sick. I emailed sandbox and the guy said he wears eg2.5 with his so I guess it's eg2.5 vs platoons. Thanks for the replys!


----------



## Jibbity

I'm currently on the same mission. Good news on the Platoons, as I have a pair arriving today to try out.

The Giro Onset is the best fitting wide FOV goggle I have tried so far, matches the curve of the brim nicely, but they ride low enough to squeeze my nostrils a bit. Looks like the Platoons might be a better fit.

Most goggles I have tried gap pretty badly in the middle of the brim. The list so far:
Smith I/O and I/OX
Dragon Rogue and APX (Though the DX fits absolutely perfectly)


----------



## BottleOfSause

Good stuff!! Pictures to follow???:cheeky4:


----------



## Jibbity

BottleOfSause said:


> Good stuff!! Pictures to follow???:cheeky4:


Hah! I left my film crew at home unfortunately.

Some caveats on my feedback: I have a big head, a wideish nose, I wear my sandbox low so that it stays down at speed and I really don't like that saggy goggle feeling where they ride low on my nose. 

I got the Platoons, they match the underside of the brim pretty well, but they are way too tall for me. I like my helmet to sit low, and the Platoons are total nose squishers for me. I do have a fairly wide nose, though... they also do not offer much in the way of Field Of View for their size, they sit too far away from the face putting all kinds of foam in my vision. This may be better if you have a narrower face.

Tried the Marshalls as well, and they are a PERFECT fit for the brim, sit just right on the face, and have the exact same top to bottom FOV as the Platoons as they sit closer to the eyes. Unfortunately, they shrunk the frame in all directions and for me (wideish face) they offer pretty poor peripheral. In fact, they are sort of uncomfortable because the side foam is so close to my eyes. Bummer for me, so close to being perfect... If you have a narrow face though, I suspect these would be great.

Went through Von Zippers lineup and didn't find anything that I felt fit well while still offering up a nice FOV.

I'm going to double check tonight, but I think I am actually going to go with the Smith I/Os as sort of the best all around. They offer a decent match to the helmet (depending on how you wear the straps) and do pretty well in all areas. I will see what I can do about getting some photos up. It will be hard to see anyway with my black helmet.


----------



## BottleOfSause

well jibbity what did you settle for in the end? No to the fish bowls then? did they not fit or did you not like the fov? I still cant decide.


----------



## Jibbity

Hah, sorry, I left you hanging there.

I'm going to go with the Smith I/O. Best all around for my face, and I can keep my helmet low.

The Marshalls definitely fit the helmet better, but are too narrow for my giant melon.

I also liked the I/OX more than the I/O, but they are too tall and either tilt my helmet up, or squash my nose, neither of which I care for. If you don't mind the tilt, or wear a hat under your helmet than the Platoon, EG2 or I/OX may work for you.

Have you tried any of these with your helmet? If you can give me your impressions of one of them with the helmet I could give you some ideas about how the others will compare based on the ones I have tried out.

I may be able to post some pictures, but I am not promising anything.

Alright, pictures:

Platoons:









Marshalls: Perfect match for the brim, you can see how close the foam is to my eyes though.









Giro Onset:









Dragon DX: Perfect fit for sure, shame I can't see more out of them.


----------



## BottleOfSause

Thanks for all the info jibbity. Ok. so..... going to order a pair of Spy Marshall's. my helmet is a S/M and im guessing yours is a L/XL (hah you said you had a large head) so i think the marshall goggles will be fine. so i will get those ordered up tomorrow night. Unless i can find a pair of giro as they look sick!

Did you go with the I/O in the end? keep me posted and i will let you know what i order.. Thanks again man!


----------



## Cindi

Nice! The Giro onsets are really nice also. I know you've already got an idea of what you're getting, but the Anon Hawkeyes fit closer to the face and might be a good option with that helmet.

ANON Hawkeye Goggles - Best Snowboard Gear :dunno:





:dizzy:


----------



## Jibbity

The Giros are pretty nice, great FOV, I like the looks better than the I/O as they are lower profile. They are too tall for me to wear the helmet low, sadly. 

If you are S/M I think the Marshalls are the winner for sure, especially as the price is more reasonable. The Giros would be huge on you. If you go with the Marshalls, make sure you pull the ends of the strap and remove the black plastic clips inside the goggle frames. They appear to be unnecessary and force the folded strap ends into your peripheral vision. 

Thanks for the suggestion, no one locally deals Anon, and I am sick of ordering things to return. I'm picking up I/O from my local shop today.

Hopefully in the next couple of years companies will put out some goggles that are extra wide, Providing good peripheral, without being so tall that they interfere with helmet fit.


----------



## Cindi

Cool! .


----------



## BottleOfSause

Ok so just ordered the marshall goggles so i will post up a pic when they arrive. Fingers crossed :thumbsup:


----------



## Jibbity

For the sake of completeness, the Smith I/O:


----------



## BottleOfSause

Now thats what im talking about..:eusa_clap:


----------

